# AWS Competition



## wineon4 (Nov 18, 2015)

I entered 3 fruit wines to the 2015 AWS national in Virginia. My Black Raspberry received a Bronze, my Cherry/Chocolate received a Bronze, My Rhubarb/Raspberry received a Gold. Along with the gold it also won Best In Class and was awarded the Les Sperling Fruit Wine Award. 

Did any other members enter this competition?

The results are posted on the AWS website


----------



## cmason1957 (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats. Best of Class, very impressive.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats indeed!  Nice work!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice job! Well done!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 19, 2015)

Congratulations...


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome, Congratulations!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 19, 2015)

Congrats! 

Time to clear some wall space and hang it up!


----------



## franki1926 (Nov 22, 2015)

I picked up a gold, silver and two bronze. Happy with the results, but the judges notes were all over the place


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats !!


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh wow! Good for you. I'm sure that's a fun time.


----------

